# ce scheme to jobseekers benefit??



## zippidydo (21 Jan 2010)

Hi,my husband will be finished a 1 year ce scheme in couple of weeks. He was on jobseekers full rate for one year before starting this scheme(2008).  Does he need to go on jobseekers allowance or benefit now? The fact he used his PRSI for benefit in 2008, he was'nt in employment to pay contributions. His ce employer has been paying parttime employer prsi for him on ce scheme, does this count for anything? What is the up6 reclaim form if on benefit in past two years?


----------

